# My favorite ars vetus composer:Alphonso X el Sabio here why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

His music was bold adventureous you know complex for his time almost ars nova before Philippe de Vitry, how fascinating this is im flabbergeist , do you agree whit me on this?

The music was not in rythm, his music wasetherical, cantigas santa maria,what about it, wwwhat is the total output of alphonso X el sabio i have 5 albums if my memory dont faulter.



:tiphat:


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm a fan of his Cantigas de Santa Maria:


----------

